# Mardel medications will no longer be manufactured.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I read this yesterday on the Pets and Ponds Facebook page and thought I would share with you guys. I personally use Clout and think its the best all in one medication for tropical fish.
--
Paul

Hello Everyone,

We have some very important news. We have learned that Mardel medications will no longer be manufactured. Our suppliers are already out of stock on this line and no new stock will be arriving. They will be gone for good. These include Clout, Maracyn 1, Maracyn 2, Copper Safe, Maracyn Plus, and Maracide. We do have stock on most items, but some are in limited quantities. Our stock has a shelf life of 2 to 4 years with the exception of the Maracyn 1 and 2 which has a shelf life of 6 months to a year. Place your order early if you wish to stock up and get the best selection !!

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7165/index.html


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*News Confirmed?*

Has anybody been able to confirm this?

I checked and seems like the Mardel brand is own by Sentry AQ (http://www.sentrypetcare.com) now. I have seen formerly (AP Quickcure) changed to Mardel Quick Cure


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

found out that this "hopefully" is temporary as the parent company is going to sell the aquatics arm


----------

